# Bad Attitude



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Fly fishing is medicinal . . . soothing . . . . peaceful . . . . satisfying . . . . and therapeutic, for everyone except the fish. In fact, at times they seem to take exception to the entire wonderful fly fishing experience.

They have a bad attitude.

In fact, the fish usually battle and fight as hard as they can to avoid being caught. At times they leap into the air, shaking their heads, in an attempt to dislodge the sharply pointed object in their mouth.

Sometimes the fish swirl and swim in circles, diving under my kayak, or even between my legs, when wading. 

When they finally come within grabbing distance, they attempt to impale my hands and fingers with their spiny dorsal fins. 

What is with this bad attitude?

All I want is the enjoyment of fooling them with my fly, feeling the bend of my long rod, and taking a few photos. I just want a moment of joy, and a memory for a lifetime.

Here are some recently invited fish, that joined me riverside for a brief introduction.

Look carefully into their eyes . . . . and you will see it too . . . . a very bad attitude.

Let's go fishing


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome pic!


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Great post as always. 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------

